# Serving broccoli: raw or cooked, etc etc?



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

So today I went to our local market and bought the boys some unsalted, roasted soy nuts and some organic broccoli. How do you serve the broccoli?? Cooked or raw? Do you cut it? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Raw, though depending on the size it might be best to cut it up.

If they don't seem that interested in it, try cutting it into small sizes and mixing it up with olive oil.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My rats have only had cooked broccoli once or twice but they loved it and scoffed down the lot; I tried on a couple of occasions to give them uncooked broccoli but they didn't like it at all, barely touched it. Every rat is different, you could try both and see what yours prefer. I give them each one little floret of it.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

At some point I may try to cook it. Beau liked it raw but Stitchie just nibbled it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Raw is best with all veggies to give them maximum vitamins. There is never a reason to cook a rats natural diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Raw is preferred in most cases, except for those with anti-nutrients that must be cooked away (i.e. most legumes).


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, thank you, I think I'll stick with it raw or dipped in olive oil, I think it was?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Just raw is fine. It may take a while for them to take to it if it a new food to them, but they'll learn. A tasty coating will only make them lick the oil off and leave the rest.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Yup, I just learned about the oil licking thing when I gave each of them a chex coated in it (we didn't have bread). The first thing Stitchie did was lick the oil off. Then he ate the chex 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

When using it on a yummy treat that they will eat, it can be beneficial as it is a healthy oil in moderation. A drop or two on a piece of cereal or toasted bread weekly isn't a bad idea.


----------

